# Adventure Awaits - Cyclocross/Gravel Grinding Has come - AKA HOLYS#!T N+1



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Well, after the dust settled of a crappy july, and i turn the big 34 this week. I needed a a pick me up. I rarely take vacations, and with fall and winter around the corner, i needed something to go the distance.

Meet the newest N+1 to be in my stable.









and its first voyage.
https://www.strava.com/activities/674987222


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Glad you are enjoying it.

Care to tell us a little bit about the bike? Kinda hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Migen21 said:


> Glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> Care to tell us a little bit about the bike? Kinda hard to tell from the picture.


2015 jamis nova pro
alum frame
carbon fork
2 by 10 sram apex groupset
trp hy/rd disc brakes
33mm tires


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

What size is it?


----------



## Dougr411 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like you didn't hit much gravel on that ride. There are lots of road/gravel/rail trail combo rides to do in the area. I'll combine Fordidden drive with SRT and Perky trail with some road connections for a good combo ride. Also super good dirt road riding in upper Bucks County and Rothrock SF near State College. More good combo rides using Lehigh Canal path through the gorge then hitting some pavement to return. Also GAP trail in western PA offers some great paved/dirt combos. Have fun with that rig!


----------



## Dougr411 (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's a partial paved/dirt ride I did few years ago:

https://www.strava.com/activities/19823671


----------



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

congrats Pit.. So, share your thoughts on going from the road to the CX bike. Been thinking of grabbing one for the winter months as well though a niner would probably be my choice but I do like the Renegade or Supernova but we have no dealers near me.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm a little surprised you went with SRAM. You had some 'challenges' with it, and some not-so-nice things to say....


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Migen21 said:


> I'm a little surprised you went with SRAM. You had some 'challenges' with it, and some not-so-nice things to say....


Sram is my favorite, when its set up right. I like that its just one lever to shift.

CX is alot different from a road bike, much more of a workout. I like it it will be the perfect bike when roads are garbage in the winter and fall.

2nd ride today about 50% gravel and trials the rest road and some steep climbing.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

You should've done the Cross Cut Dirty Metric yesterday and broke that bike in right.

Home of the Lu Lacka Wyco Hundo and the Cross Cut Metric Century
Lots of mixed terrain https://ridewithgps.com/routes/15455423


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

tlg said:


> You should've done the Cross Cut Dirty Metric yesterday and broke that bike in right.
> 
> Home of the Lu Lacka Wyco Hundo and the Cross Cut Metric Century
> Lots of mixed terrain https://ridewithgps.com/routes/15455423


I thought that was saturday. I am going to do some of grit rides coming up in the fall. It is a unique experience riding a cx bike, definitely more of a workout. I can't wait until winter.

Call me crazy but i think sram apex is better than shim 105.


----------



## Dougr411 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice ride!


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Good for you Matt, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

I am hooked on riding on the gravel. This bike is so much fun. Even though its heavy and slightly slower, the ability to jump off a curb or just go down a dirt road is awesome.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> I am hooked on riding on the gravel. This bike is so much fun. Even though its heavy and slightly slower, the ability to jump off a curb or just go down a dirt road is awesome.


The key is not to be scared to do that on a road bike.  After watching all the "Road Bike Party" videos, I'm pretty sure the tame stuff I do on my bike isn't going to hurt it. It's just not as soft of a landing as a CX bike.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> Even though its heavy and slightly slower, the ability to jump off a curb or just go down a dirt road is awesome.


Did it come with Clement Crusade PDX tires? I'd swap them out for something else. They're not going to roll well on the road. Save them for doing trials/ all off road rides.

For mixed terrain, try something like Clement X'PLOR MSO  , Clement X'PLOR USH  . They're more geared to mixed terrain. For mixed terrain I'm running https://www.vittoria.com/tire/cross-xn-pro/ They're perfect for road, gravel/dirt roads, and the Perky.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tlg said:


> For mixed terrain I'm running https://www.vittoria.com/tire/cross-xn-pro/ They're perfect for road, gravel/dirt roads, and the Perky.


These are excellent too: Almanzo 33


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

tlg said:


> Did it come with Clement Crusade PDX tires? I'd swap them out for something else. They're not going to roll well on the road. Save them for doing trials/ all off road rides.
> 
> For mixed terrain, try something like Clement X'PLOR MSO  , Clement X'PLOR USH  . They're more geared to mixed terrain. For mixed terrain I'm running https://www.vittoria.com/tire/cross-xn-pro/ They're perfect for road, gravel/dirt roads, and the Perky.


Yeah they came with pdx tires. I am going to wait a bit before i change them out. I figure its a good workout for now. I do like that the sram apex groupset has trim front derailuer. I like how this bike handles compared to my novara strada.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Big 34? Now that's funny...


----------

